# 180 or 225



## scotty69 (Feb 9, 2009)

how can you tell the difference between the 180 & 225 except for the single/double exhaust? is there any other differences?


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

pop the bonnet and the layout is slightly different 180 has one intercooler 225 has two also has a smaller turbo .i had a 180 and had it remapped and a miltek cat back and went on the dyno guess what 225 bhp , depends on price 225 would be my choice out of the two.


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

the 225 has a 6 speed gear box compared to a 5 in the 180

possibly an upgraded stereo too..

insurance more poss

Mark


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

scotty69 said:


> how can you tell the difference between the 180 & 225 except for the single/double exhaust? is there any other differences?


This might help

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/engine.htm


----------



## scotty69 (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry should of been more specific. i meant from lookig at it from the outside ie bumpers/lights


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

markfoyle said:


> the 225 has a 6 speed gear box compared to a 5 in the 180
> 
> possibly an upgraded stereo too..
> 
> ...


I've got a 6 gear 180. Although I think this was part of the facelift work on the 180.

The only way to be sure it to look in the engine bay. There is a charge pipe running down the left hand side of the 225, and there isn't one on the 180. I've got no idea what this thing is and what it does, but hey. You can also check the engine code which is on the left hand side of the block just under the plastic engine cover (you don't need to remove it to see). BAM and APX are 225, I'm not sure of the entire 180 list, but mine is a ARY.

Xenon headlamps came as standard on the 225, and optional on the 180. Bose stereo was optional on both. Externally, it's only the exhausts you can go by if the headlamps are Xenon.

I don't think there was ever a FWD version of the 225, but there was of the 180 (as well as the quattro), and a 150bhp FWD. I'm not sure the difference between the 150 and the 180 - I'd imagine that's trickier to spot.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nearing the end of production of the MK1 TT the 180 model was dropped and the 190 took its place this was available in manual or Tiptronic auto (not dsg) with gearchange buttons on the steering wheel and with 17'' wheels as standard ( 18'' wheels being an option)


----------



## scotty69 (Feb 9, 2009)

the reason why i asked was because iv got a 180 and i went to pick up a 225 exhaust today and the guy who i bought it off said that i had a 225 front bumper because i had headlight washer jets!! dont know if this is true or not :?


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

All models with Xenon headlights have washer jets in the bumpers - mot failure otherwise


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

headlamp washer jets were a factory option on the 180 but on the very early ones before the 225 was available i believe they were standard fit or perhaps the dealers had them spec'd up?


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

180's after the year 2000 all had 6 speed boxes (I think). Aliens (headlight washers) optional on 180, standard on 225. Same engines just different turbos. Twin exhaust pipes on 225, one on a 180 although some people have fitted twins(so not the best way to tell). The most obvious way to tell is in the engine bay, 225 look hear http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/engine/tt225engine.jpg ,180 look hear http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/engine/tt180engine.jpg . If these links don't work, just look in the TT faqs (new how to's) .Just a few differents's I can think of off the top of my head. Hope they help.


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

robby said:


> All models with Xenon headlights have washer jets in the bumpers - mot failure otherwise


hi robby,
you dont need headlight washers for mot........ alan


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

do you have xenons then?


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

steve180bhp said:


> 180's after the year 2000 all had 6 speed boxes (I think).


only 180 quattros have 6spd, 180 fwd have 5spd

my 02 fwd is 5spd


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

th exhaust, washer jets and xenons but question i am baffled with is, do the 180s have the sport s- line suspension and titaium headlights on the facelift?


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

read something about that on waks site, tt's with lower suspension have something like G98[?] in the engine number

idk about the other


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

just a bit curious about that. I just went for 225 because it had more spec. 180s are cool but i dont c how it makes sense when both are in the same insurance categories.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got sport suspension, but I've got black inserts, weather titanium was available or not by default on the 180 I don't know.

I got a 180 as it was the only car in the price range available in the tight-time scales I needed. It's still quicker than the Golf I was looking at getting... it's about a second behind a 225 in terms of 0-60; but it's also easier to drive as the smaller turbo spools earlier down the revs, meaning less lag, and less thought required when changing gear.

The insurance is annoying though, I should have checked before buying it.

The 225 is "better" than a 180, but not enough to worry about, unless you're wanting maximum performance. But then, the QS and the V6 are better again...


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

v6 is not better


----------



## scotty69 (Feb 9, 2009)

xxknifeprtyxx said:


> steve180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > 180's after the year 2000 all had 6 speed boxes (I think).
> ...


are the 180 quattro,s before 2000 all 6speed aswel?


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

Has to be 225 if i'm honest!!


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

scotty69 said:


> are the 180 quattro,s before 2000 all 6speed aswel?


i believe so, i think its pretty much all fwd's are 5spd and all quattros & 225s are 6spd...not completely sure on the year, but i think its universal


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

scotty69 said:


> are the 180 quattro,s before 2000 all 6speed aswel?


Our 180Q is a 5-speed (registered Jan 2000). I think they changed to 6 later in 2000?


----------

